# Out now: TRAILER XPRESSIONS - cinematic made easy



## Sample logic (Sep 12, 2017)

Introducing our latest product: *TRAILER XPRESSIONS - CINEMATIC MADE EASY*

*TRAILER XPRESSIONS* delivers a new approach to cinematic scoring and sound design. 

Developed for the industry-standard Native Instruments Kontakt sampler, *TRAILER XPRESSIONS* contains over 1,000 sampled sounds, each of which has been meticulously programmed into 26 instruments and organized within ready-made construction kits making it easy to find that perfect sound for your next trailer or cinematic music track. 

From suspenseful atmospheres, drones, risers, stingers, and scrapes, to gut wrenching wooshes, brams, impacts, and reverses, this toolkit is geared for your next cinematic production. Cinematic made easy!

*This new product is available at an introductory price of $129 for a limited time, hurry and save!*


 

*Key Features*
- Contains 26 Kontakt cinematic construction kit Instruments
- Over 1,000 audio files recorded in .wav format at 44.1kHz/24 bit
- 4.2 GB sample library
- MIDI controllable user interface to morph, tweak, and favorite sounds
- Lifetime user license to use the sounds on any production

*SoundCloud playlist *
 

*Youtube Video*
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL94IWIwRZTdhPAmeXdJfw0XGCdk1o3uj4

For more info: https://samplelogic.com/products/trailer-xpressions/


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 13, 2017)

Seems great. We need an in depth walkthrough please. Could be a very interesting vst. The audio demos are excellent.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 13, 2017)

OK I found one on youtube. 46 minutes . So , that's a great trailer sound library !!! Very extensive content !!!


----------



## Sample logic (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words..

Here is a detailed walkthrough from one of our demo composers who got a pre-release beta and did a video walkthrough:


For more details and to get in on the insane intro price check out the product page here:
https://www.samplelogic.com/products/trailer-xpressions/


----------



## devonuk (Sep 14, 2017)

Got this yesterday. Sounds superb and works really well in the mix. My only issue was actually downloading it. The Continua app is getting worse and worse with each update sadly. I had to re download Trailer Expressions 7 times before I got a download that actually worked and downloaded in full.


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 14, 2017)

devonuk said:


> Got this yesterday. Sounds superb and works really well in the mix. My only issue was actually downloading it. The Continua app is getting worse and worse with each update sadly. I had to re download Trailer Expressions 7 times before I got a download that actually worked and downloaded in full.


For me continuata always failed when I use it with wifi, so I bought a ten meters network cable that I use just for big downloads and I never had problem anymore with continuata.
Worth give it a try.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 14, 2017)

Downloaded fine with Continuata. Good stuff indeed. Similar to cinematic sounds from Boom Library or other cinematic effects libraries but more useful due to the provided engine with pitch adjustment and the like.


----------



## Sosimple88 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm looking for a trailer-type library. After watching the walkthroughs, the sounds are excellent and the interface seems simple to use. I will get this.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 14, 2017)

Don Bodin just wrote that it's developed by Claudio Pelissero who runs String Audio.


----------



## catsass (Sep 14, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Don Bodin just wrote that it's developed by Claudio Pelissero who runs String Audio.


Yes, read that on Sample Logic's website. Very cool.


----------



## devonuk (Sep 15, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> For me continuata always failed when I use it with wifi, so I bought a ten meters network cable that I use just for big downloads and I never had problem anymore with continuata.
> Worth give it a try.


I'm on a 100meg ethernet - didn't use wifi .... still failed - anyway, I got it all working and it's a fine library :o)


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 15, 2017)

devonuk said:


> I'm on a 100meg ethernet - didn't use wifi .... still failed - anyway, I got it all working and it's a fine library :o)


Happy for you then ! Enjoy !


----------



## Vastman (Sep 16, 2017)

Have many such libraries but I'm tempted! Can you explain how we access the wave files? Do we pull the waves into our tracks from Kontakt or are they just 1000 waves in some folder we have to sort thru?

To quickly try stacking hits in Kontakt, at least within one patch can we trigger multiple keys at the same time?

Seems the best workflow would be to print the Kontakt bits to audio and then move them around to aline them... As this would take advantage of the sound mangling part of the gui...

Any user thoughts are most appreciated as I contemplate this purchase


----------



## Pschelfh (Sep 17, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Have many such libraries but I'm tempted! Can you explain how we access the wave files? Do we pull the waves into our tracks from Kontakt or are they just 1000 waves in some folder we have to sort thru?
> 
> To quickly try stacking hits in Kontakt, at least within one patch can we trigger multiple keys at the same time?
> 
> ...



Since its' a 'normal' Kontakt library (not a Player compressed one - you need the full version of Kontakt) the wav files are available in the Kontakt samples folder.

Just tested, multiple sounds within one patch can be played at the same time. Looped sequences stay nicely in sync when playing multiple keys.

Yes, it's also my preference to play them in Kontakt and take advantage of the engine.


----------



## Sosimple88 (Sep 17, 2017)

After playing with the library, for those using these type of sounds, I have to say it's a must own library. Very happy with my purchase!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 17, 2017)

Better than ATLANTICA ?


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Better than ATLANTICA ?


Comparing both Atlantica and Dragon from KeepForest with Trailer Xpressions, this is StringAudio quality combined with SampleLogic's sonic wizardry.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 18, 2017)

What is new here?


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2017)

For me, the sound design interface and the way it invites and allows tweakability. I'm no cinematic composer, though, but in my kit it compares favorably to Heavyocity's approach.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 18, 2017)

Huh, we are here in COMMERCIAL Announcements', so I will comment in another thread, when someone starts one ... .


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2017)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/trailer-xpressions-distorted-percussions-atmospheres.64983/


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 24, 2017)

Would have liked keyswitches for tonal.....


----------



## reutunes (Sep 26, 2017)

If it helps anyone make a decision, I did an hours livestream yesterday - this video includes auditioning the sounds and also creating a short track using both the WAV files and the Kontakt patches. Plus you get to hear me panicking about Kontakt crashing and my Komplete Kontrol keyboard going wrong.

During the stream Sample Logic kindly offered a *10% discount* on anything from the SL store. I just checked the coupon code and it is still valid so jump on it quickly before they realise. Details on the Samplecast livestream page


----------

